# Getting into showing?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I do not want to discourage you at all, as the conformation world is desperately in need of new recruits. But I would say poodles can be a tough breed to enter the show world with. If you're doing it for fun, then by all means go for it but just keep expectations moderate and maintain a thick skin. Most AKC show poodles are shown by professional handlers, but this is less the case with UKC. UKC also allows more moderate grooming than AKC does, which is newbie friendly. For those reasons you may be interested in starting in UKC. If you are sure you want to go with AKC, just keep in mind that your competitors are professionals and so it is not really a level playing field.

It is true that breeders are careful about placing show prospects. It is common for people to say they want to show but then decide against it. Showing also requires full registration which means the dog can be bred, which is risky for the breeder because they typically only sell puppies with limited registration so that they can ensure they aren't going to irresponsible breeders. Dogs with full registration typically are either sold with co-ownership by the breeder or have strict stipulations that must be met prior to breeding (usually titles and health testing). I know it is possible for a breeder to sell a dog with full registration but just have a contract against breeding. Again, risky move for the breeder that requires great trust in the buyer.

So with all that in mind, I think the most important thing is to find a breeder that will work with you. Some may not be interested in selling a show prospect to a novice and that's ok. Others may be happy to work with you. You may just need to cast a wide net and be prepared to develop a very close relationship with your breeder.

I have no personal experience showing in conformation. I am mainly into agility and have found dog sports to be a very welcoming community where the sport is designed to make it fun and successful for newcomers.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

Plus, the dog lives with the handler for long periods of time.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The reason most poodles are shown by handlers is that coat care and grooming take years to learn well enough to be competitive. Even people who groom dogs for a living can have a hard time with the show trims. I cringe when I look at pictures of my first show poodles that I groomed myself!

My advice is to hire a handler and offer him/her your services in brushing, holding dogs at ringside, being a gofer, etc. Learn all you can from that professional before you try it on your own. There is SO much to learn: setting the pattern, clipping, scissoring, gaiting the dog at his/her best speed, and even what to wear in the ring!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Have you considered showing in performance events? Obedience, agility, rally, tracking, nosework, freestyle, barn hunt, the list goes on and on. Lots of fun while building a real partnership with your dog.


----------



## Salem (Apr 9, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> Have you considered showing in performance events? Obedience, agility, rally, tracking, nosework, freestyle, barn hunt, the list goes on and on. Lots of fun while building a real partnership with your dog.


That's what I'm thinking I'll probably do and maybe down the line i'll get into conformation if I get a second dog at any point. I've been researching a lot about agility and rally and those seem the most interesting to me. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Unless you have a mentor, Poodles are a hard breed for an amateur owner/handler. Heck, it's hard even with a mentor.

The suggestion of trying United Kennel Club shows is a good one. You can show a dog in any clip, and there is absolutely no product (hair spray, etc) allowed, and unlike AKC, where it technically has the same rule, in UKC you _will _be dismissed from the ring for it.

Other organizations, like International Canine Events, and the International All Breed Canine Association, also offer conformation shows, and tend to be newbie-friendly, if less stringent on championship requirements. I know someone who said the hardest part about their Doberman's IABCA championship title was figuring out how to register him.

And geeze, how many typos can you have to correct in one post?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Start with companion events and go to trials where there are also conformation shows. Watch the conformation rings when you have breaks in your own ring schedule. This will let you see how conformation works and also give you a chance to possibly meet handlers and develop mentoring relationships with them.


----------



## tennysonsmom (Sep 29, 2021)

I know it seems like it would be the opposite, but I wouldn’t be interested in selling a show prospect to someone who isn’t interested in breeding and I know many other breeders think the same. The original purpose of the conformation ring is to evaluate breeding stock. That’s why it’s so intense and difficult, because we’re (in theory if not always in practice) only showing the best of the best and proving to everyone else in the breed that they deserve to reproduce. Seriously showing poodles takes so much time, energy, and money that if you aren’t really committed and have an end goal in mind it’s unlikely that you’ll follow through and actually title your dog. A breeder’s reputation is very important in the show world and selling you a dog with full registration under their kennel name is a risk. That’s why many only sell show prospects with co-ownership and very strict conditions. If you’re not really serious about showing a dog I wouldn’t do co-ownership because it can be very complicated and if you decide to I would be very careful to make sure you know what you’re getting yourself into and how reasonable it is. If you just want to have fun, I think buying a puppy with limited registration and doing UKC is a great option. If you really are serious about AKC conformation I would start going to as many shows as you can and learning as much as possible before you have a puppy. Read the breed standard over and over again and start developing your eye for conformation. Subscribe to Poodle Variety and look at as many poodles from as many breeders as possible. Research the history and learn about the top producers so you know what you’re looking at when you see a pedigree. Hopefully we haven’t scared you away! If you’re committed and driven I think you’ll be able to find a breeder who will trust you with a show prospect. And showing is very challenging but not impossible. You will not be the first brand new owner handler to ever champion a dog. If it’s more than you’re up for it’s fun to earn sporting titles and obedience and agility might also be good options.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Tennysonsmom gave great advice - I'll second everything she said. One thing I might add is that many breeders who show will sell a puppy on a co-ownership with a contract that the puppy will be shown. Of course, sometimes a really nice, well-bred puppy who seems destined for the show ring just does not turn out to be conformation material. My Zoe flunked out of conformation. I bought her from a well-known breeder/handler - a person I have known for many years. Neither I nor her breeder had success with her in conformation simply because she is much smaller than other bitches in the ring right now. Plus, she really does not like to be handled by strangers (i.e. she pulls away from a judge during examination). So her "career" will be agility and obedience.


----------

